# Cruze Meet February 15th Southern California



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well get busy with it . I might just drop by and say hello and WTF are you Goofer Balls Been up to all of this time that I have been away . I have been freeezing my tootsies off
Out here in Chi Town and Have been missing all of this Santa Anna Warm Air for too Long . ..... Mavericks Breaking ?


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Aww I'll be in Sacramento that weekend...


----------

